# Radio Amp



## goalie31 (Apr 23, 2006)

Has anyone replaced the stock Amp with a better unit? The stock one seems pretty weak compared to the one in my wife's Infiniti FX35.

Bill


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

our system sucks big time.


----------



## goalie31 (Apr 23, 2006)

*amp*

I'm thinking that a different amp(s) could make a big difference. Any audio guys at this forum?


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Before you replace it, I have read a few discussions on this forum where some have turned up the power in the stock amp by accessing it in the trunk. Do a search and see what you think.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

You can't really swap out the amp with one with more power because the stock speakers will not handle it. You would also have to run a sep power wire to a larger amp if you want to swap it out.


----------

